# turkey breast tips needed



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 19, 2006)

I haven't done much injecting on birds but here is a brine I've used a few times that comes out great.
2 quarts apple juice
1 lb brown sugar
1 cup kosher salt
3 quarts water
3 oranges, quartered
4 ounces fresh ginger, sliced thin
15 whole cloves
6 bay leaves
6 large garlic cloves, crushed
vegetable oil or melted, unsalted butter

1.	Combine apple juice, brown sugar, and salt in a large saucepan. Bring to a boil over high heat, stirring to dissolve. Boil for one minute, remove from heat, let mixture come to room temperature, then refrigerate to 40*F.

2.	In a large non-reactive container, combine the apple juice mixture with the remaining ingredients and stir. Place rinsed, drained whole bird into the brine. Use a heavy weight to keep the bird submerged, if necessary.

3.	Refrigerate for up to 24 hours. Remove bird from brine and pat dry inside and out. Fold wing tips under the bird. Brush outside surface with vegetable oil or melted butter.


----------



## Finney (Nov 19, 2006)

http://www.bbq-4-u.com/viewtopic.php?t=482


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 20, 2006)

*   Here's* one I did last weekend that was outstanding and very simple.  You could use other rubs of choice and they would work fine as well.


----------



## Rob D. (Nov 20, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> i've used the brine nick posted and it came out good.  stuff the cavity with oranges and lemons while it cooks.


 
i'll second that....doing that brine for a friend's parents thursday morning, except that i'm swapping the brown sugar out for some industrial grade maple syrup....yummy

Rob


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 20, 2006)

Real maple syrup?  From Vermont?


----------



## Rob D. (Nov 20, 2006)

actually, i got this stuff from right up the road from me (i'd say there are about a dozen or so sugar houses in the area).....i guess you'd call this stuff about a c-grade (there is no c-grade anymore according to fda)...it looks about the same as molasses, but a little thinner....they usually sell it to restaurants and culinary schools for sauces and glazes and sweets, but my ex-girlfriend (aka "the wacko") got me a gallon for Xmas a couple years ago....almost gone now....gonna have to try to get another gallon, I would guess it was pretty expensive...makes for great maple-habanero sauce....

Rob


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Nov 20, 2006)

Rob D. said:
			
		

> actually, i got this stuff from right up the road from me (i'd say there are about a dozen or so sugar houses in the area).....i guess you'd call this stuff about a c-grade (there is no c-grade anymore according to fda)...it looks about the same as molasses, but a little thinner....they usually sell it to restaurants and culinary schools for sauces and glazes and sweets, but my ex-girlfriend (aka "the wacko") got me a gallon for Xmas a couple years ago....almost gone now....gonna have to try to get another gallon, I would guess it was pretty expensive...makes for great maple-habanero sauce....
> 
> Rob



Fancy is the best for pancakes.
Dark Amber or "B" is the best for cooking.

Oh yeah, I'm from VT.


----------



## Unity (Nov 20, 2006)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Rob D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When we go on fishing trips in Canada with Griff, we buy groceries in Whitehorse, and we always buy Luc Bergeron maple syrup. It comes in No. 1 Light, No. 1 Medium, and No. 2 Amber. Funny way of counting, but the Griff and Unity households agree, it is the best maple syrup we've ever tasted. _But they don't ship it into the U.S.!_   

--John  8) 
(I've even called them. "No."    Hey Griff, we gotta plan another Yukon trip.   )


----------



## Cliff H. (Nov 20, 2006)

I am thinking of using Nick's brine also.  Does the orange and lemons in the cavity give the meat a twang ?

I am also curious about quartered apples in the fire box.  Do you use no wood at all when doing this ?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 20, 2006)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> I am thinking of using Nick's brine also.  Does the orange and lemons in the cavity give the meat a twang ?
> 
> I am also curious about quartered apples in the fire box.  Do you use no wood at all when doing this ?



The oranges & lemons will give a nice citrus flavor to the bird. You wil also taste the orange from the brine so you may want to leave it out of the cavity, maybe substitute limes.


----------



## Cliff H. (Nov 20, 2006)

Nick,

It sounds like it will go well with cranberry sauce.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 20, 2006)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> Nick,
> 
> It sounds like it will go well with cranberry sauce.



Yuppers, on Thursday it sure will!


----------



## Rob D. (Nov 21, 2006)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> I am thinking of using Nick's brine also.  Does the orange and lemons in the cavity give the meat a twang ?
> 
> I am also curious about quartered apples in the fire box.  Do you use no wood at all when doing this ?


 
I use cherry for smoke....makes for a nice color....

Rob


----------



## Finney (Nov 21, 2006)

Rob D. said:
			
		

> [quote="Cliff H.":307cb7ca]I am thinking of using Nick's brine also.  Does the orange and lemons in the cavity give the meat a twang ?
> 
> I am also curious about quartered apples in the fire box.  Do you use no wood at all when doing this ?


 
I use cherry for smoke....makes for a nice color....

Rob[/quote:307cb7ca]

That is correct, Bob...    (I don't know where that comes from)


----------



## JWJR40 (Nov 21, 2006)

The one I did last weekend I injected with creole butter , WO on the outside and used a little hickory for the smoke.  Im getting ready to do another one Thursday morning the same way.


----------



## DATsBBQ (Nov 22, 2006)

> Nick Prochilo wrote
> 
> I haven't done much injecting on birds but here is a brine I've used a few times that comes out great.
> 2 quarts apple juice
> ...



Nick,
I'm using your brine for my bird this year. I'll let you know how it came out.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 22, 2006)

DATsBBQ said:
			
		

> > Nick Prochilo wrote
> >
> > I haven't done much injecting on birds but here is a brine I've used a few times that comes out great.
> > 2 quarts apple juice
> ...



Good luck dats, I'm sure you will enjoy it. I wish I was using it, I'm going to my brother - in - laws this year.


----------



## DATsBBQ (Nov 24, 2006)

Nick,
Great Brine. The turkey tasted great. Nice and moist on the inside. I was bit worried about all the ginger and cloves. Just being lazy so I added it to 
http://www.ncre.biz/bbq4u/sundaycook.html since it was only one pic.

I have no idea what the temp of the weber was. I know it was hot enough to damn near start my Collie on fire  Not to worry, when I saw all the smoke I quickly remedied the situation. Damn dog wasn't even aware his rear end was smoking. Wire brush took it off the kettle. Should have taken a pic of that but was afeared the vegan animal lovers would turn me in for neglect.

Anyway, once I year I fire up the kettle for a turkey. Cook for 12 minutes a pound with the bottem vents wide open and top vent 3/4 open. Always turns out great. Pulled the bird when the breast got to 170 and let rest under a foil tent for 45 minutes.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 25, 2006)

bige1 said:
			
		

> larry wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you BigE, glad you enjoyed it!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 25, 2006)

Great news dats, glad you enjoyed! Glad the dog is ok also! Wish my thanksgiving turned out as well. For some unknown reason, my super health freak sister-in-law refused to serve dark meat  . I don't care much for the breast so I only ate fresh homemade kilbasa :P Well yesterday I picked up a few drumsticks from the grocery store which I'll probably smoke tomorrow for lunch! What a stupid b$%ch!


----------

